# An endstop for a Vilh. Pedersen mill vise



## ksor (Jul 26, 2014)

A new project for a way too hat and warm day in Denmark ... I had to take shelter in the shop to get out of the sun.

Again one of these projects you never come to unless you force yourself to do it ... and I did today !

An endstop for my mill vise with split cudders !

Remember you have Google translation to the right - just under the menu line - choose any language you want in the combobox.:

http://kelds.weebly.com/endstop-for-the-vise.html


----------



## ksor (Jul 28, 2014)

An update on this project:

http://kelds.weebly.com/endstop-for-the-vise.html

:nuts:


----------

